# Hawaii ADA order!!!



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

For those people that live on the island of Oahu, this is your chance to take part in an ADA order! I have been trying ever so much to do a second order, but I need a head count. The minimum requirements for a person to order, is 1 bag of Aquasoil, then he/she can order any other products.Don't forget the powersand special, as it is really essential. Also, the order must fill a pallet. I don't know the dimension, but if someone does, please post. But is must reach a certain height. If order is not met, then I will have to forfeit this, and go to Korea, since I'll be making a trip to visit relatives. 
Remember, shipping is really dirt cheap, as the 1st order brought in over 300+lbs of soil. So less than $200, divide by 9-10 people who were on the 1st order. Thanks Eric.


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

Cmon guys, that is some really good shipping costs. so yeah hope we are able to do a group order. Yeah eric im still in!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

> If order is not met, then I will have to forfeit this, and go to Korea


 Hehe..funny to me for some reason 
Can you ship stuff to the main land US? What are the total cost that people are looking at? Why is the powersand special so essential? I'm kinda interested but need more info.

John N.


----------

